# HC in NPT?



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Has anybody tried growing HC in an NPT tank? I'm planning on setting up a 5g nano and be doing a Dry Start method. The tank will be setup outdoors with about 4 hrs direct sun and roughly 8 hrs indirect sun. I live in the tropics so temperature and sunlight is quite stable. No equipment (ie. filter, aerator, pump) will be connected. Fish will be placed in the tank once HC is ready for additional CO2. Any thoughts / tips would be much appreciated. TIA


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, another outdoor Walstad tank in the tropics! This may become a subcategory of its own.

You are in some uncharted territory. From my own experience with outdoor tubs in Texas (which is hotter than tropical during the summer) you will need to watch temperature. And be ready to add some floating plants to cut down on light.

Good luck, and show us pictures!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Michael, 

I'm still in the process of researching before pushing through with this project. But yes, I will post photos if a green light turns on for this project. Hopefully, I'd find the time to document progress as well. Might be usable for future reference of other members.

Doing my research over the net, I found out that Nanos are more "unstable" than larger tanks, ticked a point for cons. :-?

Anyway, aside from proper lighting, what needs to be done to successfully grow HC in a nano NPT, indoors?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never grown it, but I think most people would say it needs high light, CO2, and a fine-textured substrate. It is not commonly grown in Walstad tanks, but that doesn't mean it is impossible.


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

Diana Walstad has grown it. Here is the article:
http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

SBS said:


> Diana Walstad has grown it. Here is the article:
> http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf


Nice find! That's a great article. That said, reading through it, D. Walstad does mention that HC is not the easiest thing to grow in a tank w/out CO2. From the article:



> I do not enthusiastically recommend carpet plants. They are not that competitive with algae or other plants. I started my carpet plants under ideal (i.e., emergent) conditions and now provide them with a carefully controlled environment. In the 2-gal tanks, they don't have to compete for CO2 with more robust plants (e.g., Sagittaria subulata). Almost surely, carpet plants must be accompanied by floating plants. Carpet plants-on their own-cannot remove nutrients sufficiently from the water to prevent algae (or purify the water for the shrimp). Floating plants protect carpet plants (and shrimp) without competing with the carpet plants for CO2.
> 
> My DSM tanks require more maintenance than the bowls. They are move vulnerable to algae. I had to change water at least once every week during the first 6 weeks following submergence. Occasionally, I had to remove small algae mats (using a toothbrush) that threatened to spread over the plant carpet. However, I noticed that the algae retreated considerably once the Frogbit started growing well. I continue with biweekly water changes and
> thinning out excess Frogbit.


So in the right conditions, HC looks very promising to grow... But it does seem to require special conditions and a lot more maintenance than other non-CO2 planted tanks. Good luck.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'd forgotten that article, thanks for reminding us.


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

I've never tried HC in any tank and probably never will, but don't get discouraged. I've posted it before but I am growing glossostima in my NPT tank and the bacopa australis started carpeting too, so it's not impossible. The tank is full of other types of plants and there doesn't seem to be competition or algae problems. The growth is slow but it's growing without any problems. However, from what I read HC is more demanding than glosso.

Here's the latest picture I took. Unfortunately my tank is leaking from the top of one of the seams so it's half full at the moment and I am taking it apart and need to restart but I'll plant the glosso again and try to fully carpet it.


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

those are some great pictures SBS!


----------



## apctjp (Feb 12, 2012)

I had a 3 gal tank with 2" of mineralized potting soil covered with 1" pool sand. Lighting was a Sunpaq dual daylight 10000k & 6700k 18w located 7-8" above the substrate, no heater, no co2, ph 8 (tap). Dry started the HC for 10 weeks. After the tank was flooded, the HC propagated quickly along the substrate surface. It took a lot of care for the first 3 months, dealing with algae, but afterwards it was minimal care. 

The advantage of a small tank is the short distance between the substrate and the light, even small adjustments in lighting height effects the HC growth. 

The best hint for success is, during the dry start period, keep the surface of the HC well ventilated, and when the tank is flooded, keep water movement over the surface of the HC. The HC is constantly decaying and producing new growth. The decaying material produces ethylene gas. The gas, if not removed, will negatively effect the HC growth. In the dry start phase, it will show up as black melting patches. Remove these patches before flooding the tank, otherwise they will turn into a black hair algae. This algae will create gas bubbles that will float to the surface, carrying patches of the HC. These patches of algae will need to be teased out of the HC during the first months of flooding the tank. During dry start, keep the water level below the surface of the substrate, otherwise the ethylene gas can not be vented from the HC. 

The disadvantage of starting with a carpet of HC, is they are so small, they don't get rid of enough excess nutrients when the tank is flooded. I dealt with the algae outbreak by brushing away the algae and 100% water changes every other day, for several months. You could tie a plant like wisteria to the side of the tank to help get rid of the nutrient build up. 

If the HC begins to dislodge from the substrate, when the tank is filled, then the lighting is not strong enough. I switched lighting to a LED 6500K, the HC dislodged from the substrate in patches. The roots were less than .25" after 2 years of growth. The HC was able to get enough nutrients, from the water, at the surface of the substrate. I have seen images of HC with long root systems in the soil. As an experiment, I would try a very shallow cap on the soil, less than .25", to encourage growth into the soil.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 25, 2013)

i got some sent to me in a plant pack for my big tank. a week in it is still there haha!


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the replies!



SBS said:


> Diana Walstad has grown it. Here is the article:
> http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf


SBS, thanks for the link! this will be my bedtime reading for tonight.  Nice Glosso as well.

@apctjp: Wow! that's hard work there! Truly inspiring. Thanks for the tips.

Update: Still doing more research before diving in the project and having thoughts of using brazilian micro sword instead - much cheaper and easier to maintain than HC.


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis gets much taller than HC, not sure if that matters to you or not. Marsilea sp. are the best of both worlds IMHO.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

ItsDubC said:


> Lilaeopsis brasiliensis gets much taller than HC, not sure if that matters to you or not. Marsilea sp. are the best of both worlds IMHO.


Hi ItsDubC,

Nope, not really particular on which plant to use. 

The only marsilea available at my source is the 4 leaf clover - not really good carpet IMHO.

Thanks for the reply.

Cheers,

Ton
Update: looks like this project will push through and I'll be using HC. Top soil is mineralizing at the moment. I'll post an update on Tuesday at the latest. In the mean time, have a great day, everyone!

ps. In your opinion, Once submersed, Would it hurt the HC if I put in stem plants with it. Thinking of Sunset Hygros, hygrophil corymbosas, maybe a few ludwigia glandulosa as well. All will be grown emersed until HC forms a carpet on about 50% of substrate?


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 25, 2013)

2 weeks in the HC in my tank has the best growth out of anything!


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

tonnakpil said:


> ps. In your opinion, Once submersed, Would it hurt the HC if I put in stem plants with it. Thinking of Sunset Hygros, hygrophil corymbosas, maybe a few ludwigia glandulosa as well. All will be grown emersed until HC forms a carpet on about 50% of substrate?


Personally, i think it will. According to the article, D. Walstad comments that HC is just not as effective at sequestering nutrients and cleaning the water column as other plants that she's grown, like the stem plants you've mentioned (esp the faster growing ones like H. 'sunset' and H. corymbosa). You can certainly try them, but you need to watch to make sure that the HC is going to be able to get the nutrients that it needs (esp CO2) and not be out competed by the larger, faster growing stem plants.


----------

